# Which DVC resort? (threads merged)



## bonniedwan (Jul 8, 2009)

I am trying to plan a vacation for next year & was hoping I could get some input on which resort would be the best option for our family. I have 2 children ages 17 & 10, they are both boys. We are going back & forth between Animal Kingdom Lodge & Boardwalk Villas? Anyone have anything that they would like to share that would help us make our decision? I would greatly appreciate it! Also, possibly Saratoga Springs or Beach Club? We have already stayed at Old Key West, so we would like to try something different. 

Thanks for any information that you could share!!  



Bonnie Johnston


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 8, 2009)

We just returned from an exchange into Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We loved it, but we were adults.  They have a lot to do as far as water sports (boating) goes and you can ride the resort boats around the Magic Kingdom Resort area plus the campground is within walking distance.  The pool was nice but I don't know how exciting it would be for boys your ages.  

 The Beach Club and Boardwalk villas are in the area you are looking at but are more difficult to exchange into.  I think the boys would like the Boardwalk area.  We have exchanged into the Beach Club but had a filthy room there which I think is unusual.

I guess all in all, I would try for the Boardwalk Villas or the Beach Club if the boys are looking for more to do.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 9, 2009)

My favorites, by far, are Animal Kingdom and Wilderness Lodge.
They are my favorites because of theme, and the highly detailed theming used to carry out that theme. Make sense??
It's only my opinion, but theming is really what matters when talking about a Disney resort. It's truly what makes the difference between a Disney resort, and a non Disney resort that has a prime location.


----------



## jamstew (Jul 9, 2009)

For that age kids, I'd definitely want to be in the Boardwalk area, whether at BWV or BCV.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jul 9, 2009)

jamstew said:


> For that age kids, I'd definitely want to be in the Boardwalk area, whether at BWV or BCV.



Out of the two, that's what I'd pick. You're close enough to EPCOT to walk and you can take a boat to EPCOT or MGM (I know, I still call it that). Being 17 and 10, they'd probably get bored at AKL since you're kinda in the middle of nowhere out there.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 9, 2009)

I would go with Boardwalk or even Saratoga Springs(walk over to DTD).

My kids are not looking forward to me trying to book AKV, they don't like the fact you have to ride a bus everywhere. No walking to a park or DTD. They are 13 and 8 and don't think looking out the window at animals is all that exciting.


----------



## rkdahl (Jul 11, 2009)

Between AKL and Boardwalk, given the kids, I would also easily pick Boardwalk. So much more to see and do and EPCOT is a short walk away. Studios really isn't too much further walking either. That alone saves you literally hours of bus rides during a week.

You can always go over to AKL to visit, eat, walk around, view the savannah, etc. But to get anywhere from AKL you have to bus and that to me takes too long.


----------

